# suche flachen 140mm Lüfter



## crashy1984 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

für die beendung meines TB suche ich noch flache 140mm Lüfter. Habe derzeit die Slimline von scythe in 120mm verbaut. suche nun ein gegenstück in 140mm, welcher eine möglichst gleiche bauhöhe hat. von scythe gibts das ja nicht, oder habe ich bei meinen recherchen was über sehen?

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Zur hälfte durchschneiden? XD also mir is noch keiner über den Weg gelaufen...


----------



## crashy1984 (18. Dezember 2011)

aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

crashy1984 schrieb:
			
		

> aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?



Ja. Ich wollte ja nur sagen dass ich auf großer Lüftersuche war und Ich keinen flachen 140 kenne..


----------



## Kaktus (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche flachen 140mm Lüfter*

Meines Wissens nach, gibt es keine 140mm Lüfter in Slim Bauform. Da 140 mm Lüfter eigentlich eine reine Retailsache sind und auch da kein riesen Markt haben, stelt sich wohl auch nicht die Frage nach Slim Lüftern in dieser Bauform. 
Wofür brauchst du diesen denn?


----------



## crashy1984 (18. Dezember 2011)

@TFTP100:
nun gut. du hast es sicherlich nur gut gemeint, doch weder der erste noch der 2. teil deiner aussage im ersten post hilft mir!

ich richte meine frage ja an die, die einen lüfter wüssten und leider nicht an die, die keinen kennen. das wären dann wohl mehr leute... damn...

brauche ihn bzw. sie, für den einbau zwischen topverkleidung und case im cm690 II. in meinem tb findest du sonst noch infos...


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche flachen 140mm Lüfter*

was stört dich bei den slip streams?
lautstärke, mehr luft oder die möglichkeit einen 140er zu verbauen?

einen 140er unter 25mm breite gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## crashy1984 (18. Dezember 2011)

stören nichts. wollte nur den 240er radi gegen 280er tauschen und dann auch entsprechende lüfter verbauen...


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

crashy1984 schrieb:
			
		

> stören nichts. wollte nur den 240er radi gegen 280er tauschen und dann auch entsprechende lüfter verbauen...



Dünne lüfter sind ja auch besonders gut dafür durch besonders viel druckerzeugung


----------



## crashy1984 (18. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Dünne lüfter sind ja auch besonders gut dafür durch besonders viel druckerzeugung



versteh ich nun nicht...


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

crashy1984 schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich nun nicht...



Wenn die flach sind werden die wohl kaum genug druck erzeugen(wie z.b. 25mm oder sogar 48mm (oder so) weil diese viel mehr lüfterfläche haben...


----------



## crashy1984 (18. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die flach sind werden die wohl kaum genug druck erzeugen(wie z.b. 25mm oder sogar 48mm (oder so) weil diese viel mehr lüfterfläche haben...



und darum gibt es keine slim 140mm?
warum dann aber slim 120mm?

wie dem auch sei: wer noch was weiß, was zu meiner suche hilft, darf sich gern äußern!


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

crashy1984 schrieb:
			
		

> und darum gibt es keine slim 140mm?
> warum dann aber slim 120mm?
> 
> wie dem auch sei: wer noch was weiß, was zu meiner suche hilft, darf sich gern äußern!



Weil man bei Luftkühlern mit großem lamellenabstand slim benutzen kann(wuerd ich aber höchstens aus platzgründen , da braucht es kein druck die luft durch die lamellen zu pressen, beim radiator durch die dünnen finnen schon. 
Gute radiatorlüfter 140mm sind ohne zweifel noiseblocker  blacksilentpro, die sind von der form geschlossen und können so mehr druck erzeugen, auch die lüfterblätter form und steigung macht was aus.


----------



## AeroX (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche flachen 140mm Lüfter*

Der unterschied zwischen einem 240er und 280er radi wird aber nicht weltbewegend sein, das weißt du ja 
Dementsprechend rate ich dir, den 240er drin zu lassen und die slim lüfter zu behalten die du jetzt drin hast.
ich hab gerade auch nochmal im internet rumgeguckt, aber vergebens. 

Wie TFTP100 auch geschrieben hat, sind die slim lüfter für radis eh nicht gut geeignet wegen der geringen leistung. 
Weil die dickeren lüfter mehr luft mit mehr leistung durch die lamellen pusten und so hast du dann geringe lautstärke, weil man die dicken ja dann auf einer geringen leistungsstufe laufen lassen kann! 

Also wie gesagt mein rat: 240er behalten! 

mfg


----------

